

Top 35 Startups In Tech that TechCrunch missed out on – August 2012 - francov88
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-%E2%80%93-august-2012/

======
mcormier
"feelzr connects you with all the people around the world born on the same day
as you."

How is this a Top Startup? This seems like a very novel idea to me. Some of
these companies sound interesting but I think this list needs a little
editing.

~~~
wtvanhest
My favorite part of the description:

"Believe it or not it’s hundreds, and they all live around the planet in
different timezones."

Its actually 20m.

~Also, to the person who made this app, I may install it for fun, so I'm not
bashing the idea, just the funny math. Its another way to build a more random
network.

~~~
jaredsohn
It seems that a big part of the value prop is that 1) it assumes there is some
connection in terms of feelings experienced among people born on the same day
(essentially a higher-fidelity astrology) and 2) that if you live in a later
time zone, you can find out what is coming next by viewing the feelings of
those in an earlier time zone. If one assumes that #1 has some truth to it,
one has to wonder what will cause people in earlier time zones to use the app,
since they don't get to take advantage of #2.

~~~
piperos
jaredsohn, very well and clearly put! about what you say that one needs to
wonder... the answer could be something like this... the world is round, so
where one starts counting timezones, or even where the day starts is kind of
relative and a simple man made assumption this means that there's always
earlier as well as later timezones wherever you are in the world... i think
its quite clearly explained at blog.feelzr.com

------
marknutter
Off topic, but if I get one more modal popup on a website I'm going to scream.
Are javascript modals the new popup?

------
edtechdev
Got this chrome alert when visiting badgety:

"www.badgety.com contains content from deqbyyq.ru, a site known to distribute
malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site."

~~~
markmm
Haha, probably a good reason some of these were given a wide bearth by
techcrunch

------
kstenerud
Some of those look pretty neat, but I have to constantly fight the urge to
think "fly-by-night" whenever I see a name ending with "ly" or "me" or "zr" or
replacing an i with a y.

------
brackin
TechCrunch tends to only cover startups for a reason. They won't just say
"This startup exists". They'll say you reach a certain number of users, raise
money or do a deal with a major partner. Why should they cover that a new
social app or dashboard has launched? TheNextWeb does a little more of this
but still this is how journalism works.

------
goldeneye
How come all the startups mentioned here are websites? I have nothing against
them, but I would imagine that there are some startups out there that are less
of a hit-or-miss and more about the product that has some engineering novelty
to it.

~~~
dokem
The term 'startup' has become a buzzword used to define websites providing
social or media services. Not that these sites aren't necessarily providing
anything of use, but when I hear someone use the term 'startup' I don't know
if they're talking about a company or just a product.

------
yesimahuman
Really happy to see my product Jetstrap on there. Thanks for the mention!

~~~
rmason
Just a tip fwiw. I like the idea of what you're doing with Jetstrap. But
asking me to sign in with Twitter, gMail etc without screen shots or a short
video isn't a good idea. Guessing if you had a short video your signup rate
_could_ soar.

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks, that's a great point.

------
redm
How is #29, AwesomeShare (not even launched) a top 35-missed startup? Its an
idea that’s been done over and over and over again. It doesn’t even look well
done.

------
ohadfrankfurt
Thanks for mentioning <http://getsummer.com> \- I would love to hear
everyone's feedback about the product :)

------
cobbsfriedman
Thanks for featuring <http://Diggsy.com> \- we really appreciate it. If anyone
has any questions or looking for information on what we are working on, hit us
up.

------
vmatouch
We're launching <http://www.billberries.com> soon. With Billberries, you will
actually enjoy managing your bills!

------
pawelwentpawel
I remember using designers.mx when their content was focusing on music. It's
really nice to see that they scaled. Also, the UI is really nice.

------
jameswilsterman
Opscotch.com is launching this week. Check us out if you have a chance. We are
a new kind of online debate platform.

------
isalmon
What about <http://vooza.com/> ?

------
bersius
Hmm, is this a problem with techcrunch or these startups PR departments?

~~~
ecubed
For the majority of the ones on this list, I think its a problem with the idea
they decided to pursue...

~~~
bersius
I usually don't try to comment on the ideas. I can frankly never tell the
difference between a hit and a miss.

------
espree
Sweet! This is great. Almost like betali.st

------
chehoebunj
wow, actually some pretty sweet startups here!

------
chicceo
Great article!

------
njx
thanks for the mention of infocaptor

------
indiecore
>Drynk.me is the easiest way to catalog, share, and discover alcoholic
beverages. From beer, cosmos to ‘on the rocks’, see what friends and followers
are experiencing and saying about their drinks. The platform will allow users
to post pictures and/or videos with a geo-location tag of the drink they are
enjoying and add their thoughts about with the option to push it through to
other social spheres.

Good lord, does EVERYTHING have to be a geotagged social experience?

~~~
brackin
The ratio of social companies to success must be crazy. So many more people
building Foursquare for X instead of building the next Kickstarter, Square,
Skype or Spotify. Kickstarter isn't that crazy of an idea or even to build but
people are instead building niche mobile social apps.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Yea, but I bet the ratio of original ideas vs screaming at a large market and
picking up the scrapes is lower on the success-o-meter.

------
markmm
Where my inailedthat.com startup? A website that allowed people to post
pictures of the people they have slept with?

~~~
spitfire
So, like, pinterest for hookups then? I worry, what if google decides to get
into the space?

~~~
markmm
Same as when they decided to get into the social networking space, FAIL! Since
they just don't get it....it being getting laid.

------
markmm
Are any of these actually making money? Or is just they have pretty names and
websites?

~~~
njx
who cares about making money these days, just kidding ;-)

Nilesh

BTW, we do <http://www.infocaptor.com>

~~~
markmm
Good stuff, looks like an actual useful app.

~~~
njx
Thanks markmm, We have now over 2000 user created dashboards and feel giddy
when i think about it that users have themselves built all these dashboards
for their business intelligence

